
NoSQL is a Stupid Name - EzGraphs
http://java.dzone.com/articles/nosql-stupid-name
======
EzGraphs
Amusing set of definitions from the article:

Cloud - Fire your systems people and ditch your comms room!

Big Data - Parse Twitter in order to learn how to read your customer's minds!

NoSQL - Stop paying Oracle!

Functional - We couldn't get good enough at mainstream programming languages
so we switched to something more difficult!

